# I QUIT!!!



## wingshooter1002 (May 31, 2007)

smoking. i dont wanna do it anymore. im givin it up. cold turkey. im tired of the bond we have. everywhere i go i have to have the smokes. and god forbid i forget them. its funny how somthing as small as a cigarette can have so much control over a big dude like me. but it wont be easy. ill need some moral support here. so if you all could sort of back me up that would be great.


----------



## Anonymous (May 31, 2007)

I my self have tried. Did good for a couple of weeks but am now slipping and buy a pack on the weekends :roll: I really have to get my mind set back on quiting again :evil: 

Yes it is hard to believe such a little thing can have so much control over a person. 


fishnfever


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2007)

I quit March 25, 2002. Never cheated once, COLD TURKEY.

You can do it man! I did it for my kids! Lung Cancer will creep up on you like it did my mother-in-laws tenant. He's got 3 months to live....out of the blue. Smoked for years.


Get some gum, chew on some straws. The first month is the worst. Think of the $5 bucks you will save ervery day.


Good luck!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 31, 2007)

Every time you get a craving - GO FISHING

Works for me!


----------



## JustFishN (May 31, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Get some gum, chew on some straws. The first month is the worst. Think of the $5 bucks you will save ervery day.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


I told Fishnfever to get some licorice..... and I was just thinking...instead of getting a pack...buy a new lure or something

whatever helps!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 31, 2007)

New lure instead of a pack of ciggys! I like that


----------



## JustFishN (May 31, 2007)

esquired said:


> New lure instead of a pack of ciggys! I like that



see! You are still spending the money but it's on something that is good for you! hehe


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 31, 2007)

My dad quit rubbin snuff 3 weeks ago today. I didnt even know that he did until about a week later...it sure did explain his mood when i figured it out though... He said lastnight he thinks he's ate more sunflower seeds in the past 3 weeks than he has in his whole life...


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 31, 2007)

thank you all so much for your kind words, encouragment and ideas. it will be much easier to quit with some of those things. i was thinking that. get a lure instead of a pack of smokes. chew sunflower seeds. somthing. anything. thanks yall.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 31, 2007)

esquired said:


> Every time you get a craving - GO FISHING
> 
> Works for me!


That might actually go over well with the wife. Just how long can you have "The cravings?" hehehe.


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > Every time you get a craving - GO FISHING
> ...



Good point but, $5 a pack times 365 days a year = $1825 dollars. :shock:


----------



## JustFishN (May 31, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> thank you all so much for your kind words, encouragment and ideas. it will be much easier to quit with some of those things. i was thinking that. get a lure instead of a pack of smokes. chew sunflower seeds. somthing. anything. thanks yall.



Anytime! Quitting is a big deal... and the more help you get the better for you! Too bad I can't give you the same "glare" I give Fishnfever when he is cheating out in the garage LOL.....hell, maybe that makes him want to smoke more hahaha...nevermind...but you can do it..just find something else to do when you get that urge


----------



## JustFishN (May 31, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Good point but, $5 a pack times 365 days a year = $1825 dollars. :shock:



but..what if you really dont smoke a pack a day? lol its less than that


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> jimmyt said:
> 
> 
> > Good point but, $5 a pack times 365 days a year = $1825 dollars. :shock:
> ...



Very true! but my brother-in-law smoke 1.5 to 2 packs a day. I'm trying to get him to quit.


----------



## JustFishN (May 31, 2007)

my stepfather smokes 2 packs a day..sometimes more... he says because he drives truck all day he has nothing better to do :shock: sad


----------



## Zman (May 31, 2007)

I'm a smoker. It's been a good 15 years now. Pretty scary. I had finally quit for real, then moved to NC and started again the day I got here.  Sooner or later, I'm going to have to make a real attempt to quit again.

Sucks too because when I fish, I smoke non stop.


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2007)

Zman said:


> Sucks too because when I fish, I smoke non stop.




I remember those days, 1 after another, plus it helped keep the mosquitos away. Smoke burning the eyes!


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 2, 2007)

So, wingshooter, how long did you quit this time? 3 days? 5 days? :lol:


----------



## robalo78 (Jul 2, 2007)

man I wish you luck...everytime I've tried to quit I just can't beat the craving...I'm going to to try the new medication that came out to see if it works


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 2, 2007)

i quit quitting. its too hard. i just cant do it.


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2007)

This might help you quit:

https://www.smokerslungs.com/


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 2, 2007)

i dont even want to look


----------



## redbug (Jul 2, 2007)

my father smoked 2 packs a day for over 40 years then just said I'm quiting and threw the last of the pack away. he hasn't lit one up in 5 years now he still has trouble breathing but nothing like if he had kept going.

good luck I know you can do it


----------

